# Capt. Hollis Forrester Report, East & West Matagorda



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Heres the way its been for us lately guys. Go to the right place and you'll be a hero, go to the wrong place you'll be a zero, "just the way it is"! Guys, fishing has been hit or miss, but the big girls are out there. We've busted a few in the 7lb range, but cant seem to top that here lately. This "transition" were in right now is making fishing tough, I'll be the first to admit! You get in the right spot on the right day, and you'll be rewarded! If I were you and a late front hit the day after you had planneed to fish, I'd drift midbay reefs. If I fished the day before a front with a good ol south east wind, I'd be wadefishing the flats with some grass in a NewYork minute. I would be chunking a slow sinking corky, takeing my time, and hopeing my next bite would be a trophy, "it's just that time of year". Here lately I've been running to West and East Matagorda. West Matty is holding lots and lots of undersized fish, and holding keepers in between. In West, Top Water has been the key for me as far as keepers go. As far as East Matty goes on my part, assasins and gulp under a midcoast cork have paid off well. Bait is thick no matter where you go, water temps are slowly creeping up, and our Equinox tides are finally here. Equinox tides means I'm going to start in a cut and slowly work my way out with at top-water, and if that's not the key I'll be using a corky or a slow sinking mirro lure, then go from there with a plastic, etc ... Good Luck Guys ,, 
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Hope the weather settles down before we get down there. Looking foward to fishing with you.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Hollis. Great info. BTW, next time you get next to Dustin; steal a couple of his reels and send them to me..LOL


----------



## roadking (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I hope to be in E. Matty next weekend.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

WAITIN ON THE CALL TO GET ON BACK OUT THERE MYSELF!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

How about some pics of the 7 pounders.....


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> How about some pics of the 7 pounders.....


 I'm posting a report, and you want to ask for photos. If this was a false report, do you not think I could not bring up 100 photos from the past and post them, and I have several 7's and 8 lb fish that no one has seen on the net. Then if I did that it would not be a legit report, and I don't play that game. I have several references in the past few weeks you can question. As a matter of fact, question some 2coolers I 've had , start with "Waterlog" I had a week and a half ago, with 2, 7 lb trout , 1 6lb . He has all the photos you want, and if he sees this photos will come.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

nice report Hollis....me and the boys are gonna head back down next Thursday thru Saturday to West Matty. I am hoping one of those days we are heros and not zeros!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I can honestly say that Capt.Hollis does not fudge on his reports been to many days out on the water and he calls me to get a good picture of a hog.Fishing is getting hot as a fire cracker right now in matagorda good luck fishing to everyone later Ken


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the report Capt. Hollis!! Hope things will get back on track quickly after this front pushes out...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> How about some pics of the 7 pounders.....


is life that bitter for you right now?


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Hollis, Good report. At least your getting to fish. I've been working to much. When it gets right call me and I'll come running. Tony


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

So true Hollis.. 


No ring on the phone yet..... lets hook up for a weekday outing ..before I hook a yob..


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Right onthe money*

Hollis is telling it like it is. We fished with Dustin 2 weeks ago and only caught to specs, a 25" and a 28.5". That was it for 9 hours of fishing. It was what we came for. We were looking for that one bite. 
Dustin did all he could to find some fish for us. We were not the only ones striking out.

We followed that up the next week with 2 days and we didn't get one single hit.
The first day we covered an area we knew had fish. We waded it all day with no luck. We had noticed several others boats, not far from where we were, had stayed in the same area all day. We figured they must have been on the fish. So the next day we planned to work that area. 
We fished it from sunup till 3:00. The minor was at 8:00 and the major was at 2:00. We didn't get a single hit.
When we got back to the trailer we talked to some guys that also just got back and they fished the exact spot we fished the previous day. They caught a handfull of small trout and one at 23". They aslo ran across a school of reds and landed over a dozen.

It boils down to being at the right spot at the right time.

But as Capt Hollis said the big girls are out there, it's hit or miss.

I have only fished with a guides 5 times in my life, including Dustin, and all in the last 2 years.

I recommend fishing with these guys any time. Thay also gave us a resonable rate that your average Joe can afford and I appreciated that....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update.. Fish come .. fish go.. You find where they went.. And that is what counts


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Mullet said:


> Hollis is telling it like it is. We fished with Dustin 2 weeks ago and only caught to specs, a 25" and a 28.5". That was it for 9 hours of fishing. It was what we came for. We were looking for that one bite.
> Dustin did all he could to find some fish for us. We were not the only ones striking out.
> 
> We followed that up the next week with 2 days and we didn't get one single hit.
> ...


 Thanks for that Mullet, My rates are right along the side of the other guides, it's just your choice in what guide you want to choose . I ran a special in Feb, but it's back to my normal rates.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> I'm posting a report, and you want to ask for photos. If this was a false report, do you not think I could not bring up 100 photos from the past and post them, and I have several 7's and 8 lb fish that no one has seen on the net. Then if I did that it would not be a legit report, and I don't play that game. I have several references in the past few weeks you can question. As a matter of fact, question some 2coolers I 've had , start with "Waterlog" I had a week and a half ago, with 2, 7 lb trout , 1 6lb . He has all the photos you want, and if he sees this photos will come.


So where in my post did I say that this was a false report??? I simply wanted to see a few pics of some big fish - that's it..... I don't see how that's "calling you out" as you said in the PM's you sent me. If I wanted to "call you out" I would of done it when you and Dustin pulled your little stunt, but I didn't, I kept my mouth shut. As far as I'm concerned, I don't know you and I'm not in competition with you for business or bragging rights, so I'd appreciate it if you would just go your way and I'll go mine.....


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> is life that bitter for you right now?


No, actually life is really good right now..... I don't understand how wanting to see a big fish photo would make me bitter??? Take your pot shots somewhere else.....


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> So where in my post did I say that this was a false report??? I simply wanted to see a few pics of some big fish - that's it..... I don't see how that's "calling you out" as you said in the PM's you sent me. If I wanted to "call you out" I would of done it when you and Dustin pulled your little stunt, but I didn't, I kept my mouth shut. As far as I'm concerned, I don't know you and I'm not in competition with you for business or bragging rights, so I'd appreciate it if you would just go your way and I'll go mine.....


 I agree with Ryan, I didn't see in any way how he was calling Hollis out, he just figured every other report he puts out has pics. Not saying its a good thing to post pics or a **** report on the internet period. I catch plenty of big fish, and you'll never see me post a report anywhere. There is already way too many people in all the good spots for big fish, that don't have a clue how to catch them.....and I'm sure internet message boards have nothing to do with it...................


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> So where in my post did I say that this was a false report??? I simply wanted to see a few pics of some big fish - that's it..... I don't see how that's "calling you out" as you said in the PM's you sent me. If I wanted to "call you out" I would of done it when you and Dustin pulled your little stunt, but I didn't, I kept my mouth shut. As far as I'm concerned, I don't know you and I'm not in competition with you for business or bragging rights, so I'd appreciate it if you would just go your way and I'll go mine.....


Capt. Ryan, I have no idea who you are. Are you talking about the deal I did back in December because I lost my job due to the economical times and had to do something to put gifts under the tree and support my family of 4 kids and a wife? If so then all I can tell you is that it was not ment to hurt any other guides anywhere. It was done to survive the hard times that was not expected. Lessoned learned on my part and has been taken care of. I am not in this to be in competition with you or anyone else out there. I am in this to give my clients a good time and teach them to be better fishermen or fishwomen in the future. Hope you never get in a bind like I did and have to do what I had to do. It was not the best feeling in the world and hope I never have that feeling again. Like I said before that I dont know who you are but dont bring my name out on the rug to whoop up on until you know the facts.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Capt. Ryan, I have no idea who you are. Are you talking about the deal I did back in December because I lost my job due to the economical times and had to do something to put gifts under the tree and support my family of 4 kids and a wife? If so then all I can tell you is that it was not ment to hurt any other guides anywhere. It was done to survive the hard times that was not expected. Lessoned learned on my part and has been taken care of. I am not in this to be in competition with you or anyone else out there. I am in this to give my clients a good time and teach them to be better fishermen or fishwomen in the future. Hope you never get in a bind like I did and have to do what I had to do. It was not the best feeling in the world and hope I never have that feeling again. Like I said before that I dont know who you are but dont bring my name out on the rug to whoop up on until you know the facts.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


Like I told Hollis, I am not in competition with you or him and I am not trying to "whoop up" on your name. I kept my mouth shut during all the BS that was going on and I think it would be best for both of you to let this all just die. Afterall, I'm not the one trying to use this site to pump up my business..... You go your way and I'll go mine.....


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> There is already way too many people in all the good spots for big fish, that don't have a clue how to catch them.....and I'm sure internet message boards have nothing to do with it...................


Exactly.....


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Like I told Hollis, I am not in competition with you or him and I am not trying to "whoop up" on your name. I kept my mouth shut during all the BS that was going on and I think it would be best for both of you to let this all just die. Afterall, I'm not the one trying to use this site to pump up my business..... You go your way and I'll go mine.....


You are telling me to let it die but you brought it up? You let it die! I have spent tons of money in donations and time for folks on this site so sorry if it hurts your feelings that I even do anything on this site. I think you should keep your mouth shut and move on your way and I will go mine. Best of luck to you. :shamrock:

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Come on guys, this is the internet! It's not like it's real life or anything!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> You are telling me to let it die but you brought it up? You let it die! I have spent tons of money in donations and time for folks on this site so sorry if it hurts your feelings that I even do anything on this site. I think you should keep your mouth shut and move on your way and I will go mine. Best of luck to you. :shamrock:
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


You've spent tons of money in donations and time for folks on this site, but you have to run half-priced trips to make ends meet???? Seems counterproductive to me, but whatever..... I'll get right on top of keeping my mouth shut..... Best of luck to you also.......

:walkingsm(Here's me going my way.....)


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Capt Lee./ Capt Hollis... Dustin, we went with you the day after Christmas. You and Hollis know from all the trips booked through those months and all of the nice comments that were posted that you two were extremely appreciated. That was one of the funnest trips we've ever had. You two are top notch and everybody on this site confirms that. Look at the guide votes on those polls. You two always score very high marks. You do what you do for the love of the sport, not to fill your pockets. Keep on doing what you're doing because you guys are what it's all about.


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*BINGO*



Rhettfish said:


> There is already way too many people in all the good spots for big fish, that don't have a clue how to catch them.....and I'm sure internet message boards have nothing to do with it...................


This is so true.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

WRECKER said:


> Capt Lee./ Capt Hollis... Dustin, we went with you the day after Christmas. You and Hollis know from all the trips booked through those months and all of the nice comments that were posted that you two were extremely appreciated. That was one of the funnest trips we've ever had. You two are top notch and everybody on this site confirms that. Look at the guide votes on those polls. You two always score very high marks. You do what you do for the love of the sport, not to fill your pockets. Keep on doing what you're doing because you guys are what it's all about.


love don't pay the bills, greenbacks do!:cheers:, I do get your point though....


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ryan you did ask to see some pictures after the thread was started Hollis should have just sent you some [I know you have enough big fish photo's of your own]I have told all of you that Hollis can fish he has no reason to post a bogus report so if he did not include pictures that is his buisness.Dustin you are not the only one on 2cool that has donated trips or helped people out and you are not the only one going thru tough times ever since the half price charters thing I have told both of you that it was wrong I commend you for being so thoughtfull in helping folks thru these time's.Undercutting a group of guides was wrong if you would have done this in any other body of water we all would be reading about other guides telling you that you are wrong.Iam all for a good deal but I cant do what you did and still expect everyone to treat me fairly.Hollis you know better than anyone I have always been straight with you.Rhettfish and the rest of you fine gentlemen that are wanting to stir the pot Ill be your huckleberry and for the comment that there are only so many big trout spots in east bay is it because the bay itself is a little pond.Come on the internet is not going away it's going to get worse as far as crowds and the paper in houston constantly telling folks that galveston bay is polluted so they are comeing to matagorda and guides like me welcome them along with there money so does the little town of matagorda. If pimping myself on 2cool or wadefishing.com bothers any of you Iam sorry but Iam not hideing or running from any of you.All the computer does is inable all of us to promote our buisness it's a tool and it is very effective.I can see this whole mess going no where good so lets all get along as for you trout huggers Iam out to catch everyone I can and stick a filet knife in them makes no difference to me what size they are with Ketchup and seasoning I have never been able to tell the differance.As for you english teachers my grammer and spelling is bad that is why Iam not in a college class room teaching an english course.Lets all get over this thread before someone trash's it.As a guide I like teaching people anything I know when it comes to fishing so for those of you that think Hollis and Dustin are the only ones to show you a thing or two we all operate under the same game plan.Iam outa here off to get a trout to eat.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Would u look what a simple report has turned into!goto matagorda bay.com if you want to see anymore! If I'd posted photos of fish I'd got hammered for not letting em go, or got hammered because someone wants to argue on how big she was! I do a weekly report there at that site,..


noo-noo said:


> Ryan you did ask to see some pictures after the thread was started Hollis should have just sent you some [I know you have enough big fish photo's of your own]I have told all of you that Hollis can fish he has no reason to post a bogus report so if he did not include pictures that is his buisness.Dustin you are not the only one on 2cool that has donated trips or helped people out and you are not the only one going thru tough times ever since the half price charters thing I have told both of you that it was wrong I commend you for being so thoughtfull in helping folks thru these time's.Undercutting a group of guides was wrong if you would have done this in any other body of water we all would be reading about other guides telling you that you are wrong.Iam all for a good deal but I cant do what you did and still expect everyone to treat me fairly.Hollis you know better than anyone I have always been straight with you.Rhettfish and the rest of you fine gentlemen that are wanting to stir the pot Ill be your huckleberry and for the comment that there are only so many big trout spots in east bay is it because the bay itself is a little pond.Come on the internet is not going away it's going to get worse as far as crowds and the paper in houston constantly telling folks that galveston bay is polluted so they are comeing to matagorda and guides like me welcome them along with there money so does the little town of matagorda. If pimping myself on 2cool or wadefishing.com bothers any of you Iam sorry but Iam not hideing or running from any of you.All the computer does is inable all of us to promote our buisness it's a tool and it is very effective.I can see this whole mess going no where good so lets all get along as for you trout huggers Iam out to catch everyone I can and stick a filet knife in them makes no difference to me what size they are with Ketchup and seasoning I have never been able to tell the differance.As for you english teachers my grammer and spelling is bad that is why Iam not in a college class room teaching an english course.Lets all get over this thread before someone trash's it.As a guide I like teaching people anything I know when it comes to fishing so for those of you that think Hollis and Dustin are the only ones to show you a thing or two we all operate under the same game plan.Iam outa here off to get a trout to eat.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I think what a bunch of people like about Capt Hollis and Capt Dustin is that it's fun to fish with them...not saying that anyone who posted on this thread is not fun, because I have not fished with anybody else on this thread. I have been with a couple other guides and it seemed more of a burden for them than fun. If you are not having fun, you are not fishing. All of y'all please go catch'em all...it maybe a while until I get out there do to a new edition to the family.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I was just on my lunch break and I saw a chick with big boobs. =)



You guys all need to lighten the F' up! LOL


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> You guys all need to lighten the F' up! LOL


10-4 on that.

All I can say is that guys that post fishin reports all over the net have no business complaining about the bays bein crowded. Kinda like complaining about the president when you didn't even vote.


----------

